

MSN to beat Google - netcan
http://screencast.com/t/wzpTFLNVVIm

======
ram1024
nothing is going to beat google.

if you tried and had a great idea, you'd get bought out in a heartbeat. then
google would have your great idea and be even more invincible.

by the way google if you're reading this, i have a great idea. bring your
checkbook.

